# Music



## vickyNightowl (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey all,I can't open the music thread with all the links,won't load on my phone so I'm making this thread for everyone  share what you are listening to with me but  no links,just the name. . Here is my latest binge listening on nights or relaxing with some Baileys.        Gov Mule-Banks of the Deep End


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 9, 2016)

Right now I'm not listening to a particular song but instead, I'm listening to Lou Simon's 60's on 6.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

A couple of my past favorites are:

I Love The Night by Blue Oyster Cult

and

Country Roads by John Denver


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you both, seabreezee,those are nice.I was and still am  mostly into Metal and Rock but have been introduced to great music through music threads . Tonight Janis Joplin, can't go wrong with any song but my favorite is 'Take another piece of my Heart'


----------



## oldman (Jan 10, 2016)

Music has been a big part of my life. Playing music and listening to different genres are a great past time of mine. Country, Doo Wop and classic rock from the 80's are my favorites. I have over 3000 songs on my computer, a lot of 45's and 33's from back in the day, along with literally thousands of sheets of music. I produce my own recordings using recording software and an online mixer. Making DVD's with pictures is a favorite past time that I also enjoy.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 10, 2016)

Oldman,THAT is impressive! There are so many emotions you can say with a song.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Usher-let me love you


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

I like Joplin too, Summertime is a nice one.

Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding

Groovin' - Young Rascals


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Otis Reding,beautiiful song and what a voice. Pink did an album with Dallas Green (city inn coloury.before the work came out a lot of people were saying how their voices would not match,Pink being a rocker but when it came out,its an amazing piece of work.the cd is called You aand Me and it is also one of my favorites on it.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 13, 2016)

Jessie J-who you are


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

Korn-coming undone

Nothing like a little Metal to get the blood flowing


----------

